

Tweakstyle: A new code editor in beta - A_Boa
https://tweakstyle.com/

======
Ciantic
Only way to find out about this 64€ editor is thru trailer or downloading
beta? Did anyone try it?

If they are going to sell this, they should make a comparison chart against
free products like Atom and VS Code (which is still quiet immature).

------
A_Boa
Not affiliated with this in any way - just saw it today, and it looks kinda
cool (and offers a bit of fun, if you like to beta-test products). I'm
sticking with notepad++, though.

------
kyrre
so now people are not satisfied with merely creating their own js framework -
they want their own fork of atom as well?

------
sdm
Looks like they are mainly targeting designers. Hard to call what they show in
the video "code".

------
techdragon
For about $100 bucks I expect a LOT more than this.

